# How does the pay schedule work?



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

I started Ubering last Tuesday and I was wondering when does the pay period end and when should our pay hit our accounts?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

The pay week ends on Monday at 4am, and payment should appear in your bank account on Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Chicago, huh...
mmmmm...
I wouldn't hold my breath for that first pay check...


----------



## William Howell (Oct 17, 2014)

Uberette said:


> I started Ubering last Tuesday and I was wondering when does the pay period end and when should our pay hit our accounts?


You will be lucky to get paid. They are notorious for screwing up payments. You net about $1.75 per hour when you add expenses. personal taxes and their thieves share. This is a scam and they are walking a very thin line for racketeering. Ride the train while you can.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

The train left the station a while ago...


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

OMG! If I don't get paid, I won't be driving.


----------

